# web site



## larold83 (Jan 1, 2009)

hey i just built a web site check it out and tell me what ya think i should do to it and dose anyone know how to submitt it to search engines for free i just submitted it google


----------



## plownoob (Aug 14, 2008)

Don't worry, they'll find you.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Would look better if I had a link!


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

need a link to get to see it.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

You click his username then click "Visit homepage"...


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Hmmmm it has nothing to do with plowing or any kind of business. Its a Chevy trucks forum...


----------



## larold83 (Jan 1, 2009)

sorry its 
http://chamberlainssnowremoval.weebly.com

oh and let me know ur guy's web site i am puting a link page and i'll put all you guys on it so please let me know what ya think


----------



## Advanced Glenn (Dec 5, 2008)

You have a number of misspellings, you have to run a spell check on there quick. Not bad though. 

Good luck with it!


----------



## larold83 (Jan 1, 2009)

just added a forum un links all you guys can put your links there


----------



## larold83 (Jan 1, 2009)

hey guys leave me ur wbsites i'll put them all under my links on my forum


----------



## WINTER 3 (Aug 7, 2000)

Need spell check first. Second I would look at other peoples web sites for ideas. Now that you are looking for work ( I saw your post about raising your rates) I would be sure you have insurance, and charge more if you do commercial work. You have only 1 old truck which will break down and then you are screwed! 

Short of that its a start


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

like everyone said. Fix the spelling and grammar and let us know to check in again.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

larold83;700848 said:


> hey i just built a web site check it out and tell me what ya think i should do to it and dose anyone know how to submitt it to search engines for free i just submitted it google


Like others stated... grammer and spelling needs to be fixed. It should have been fixed before submitting it to ANY search engines. Technically search engines WILL find your site, submitting it only speeds it up a bit. By fixing what is wrong before too many potential customers view the website will be in your favor.

Now I am surprised that I am the first to mention this one...but... I was wondering why the pictures on the main page have nothing to do with plowing? All those pictures and not a single one of you removing snow.

Also combine that FEEDBACK link and the CONTACT US link into one page.

You might also want to make a small investment and buy a domain name to get rid of that aol email address. It would look lots more professional with something like [email protected] than the free ones from aol, yahoo, hotmail..you get the point. A website and domain is an investment for yourself and your company, do not be a cheapskate about it because potential customers may thing you cut corners to save a buck.

Every page has "Create a free website with Weebly". If I were looking for a plow company, that one thing at the bottom of the page would really make me wonder. Two thoughts go through my mind right now.
1. Must not have been in business long because they use a free hosting site.
2. Will they be in business long since they do not have their own website and use a free host instead?

First things first, fix those grammer and spelling mistakes, or ask somebody to help you with that. Then find a picture of actual services being rendered.

My apologies if I was a bit too honest, yet you did ask for our feedback on the website. 

Matt


----------



## larold83 (Jan 1, 2009)

and i thank you alot i will have my wife look over the site and i will have picks this weekend of the properties and me plowing snow so that will take care of the pic situation and i don't think i can get rid of the weeblt thing so maybe tax time i can get a real site up with my own domain name so thanks and will take all ur suggestion into consideration


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

You can Cut out the text and Paste it into Word and it will spell check it.

Think of this as a test to see what you like and don't like about a web page. Use this one to figure out your wording and pictures you want to use. 

Check on getting your own www address. They are cheap to buy and have hosted. And looks much more professional. Make sure you spell out your www name and see how it looks without any spaces. Some of the best buseness names look really stupid when the spaces are removed. 

Builders Exchange is a good example. They post building plans and specs by companies that want others to bid on them. Their web address is www. buildersexchange .com or as I like to say, Builder Sex Change.com

WARNING! WARNING! Your web site is a test only a test. Had this been an actual web site you would not have gained and possibly lost customers. We now return you to your normally scheduled work.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

larold83;708192 said:


> and i thank you alot i will have my wife look over the site and i will have picks this weekend of the properties and me plowing snow so that will take care of the pic situation and i don't think i can get rid of the weeblt thing so maybe tax time i can get a real site up with my own domain name so thanks and will take all ur suggestion into consideration


Just forgot to mention something when shopping for a web host. Since you have been in business for a few years before doing the snowplowing, get a domain name for the main business. Then when shopping for a webhost, make sure they allow unlimited subdomains. The subdomains will not cost you anything extra, yet will allow you to put a "snow removal" site up with its own subdomain name. Example.. yourwebsite.com and a subdomain would look like snowplow.yourwebsite.com That way you only buy one domain name and yet when adding services such as plowing, search engines will find that "snowplow" on your subdomain and also use that as a keyword for those who are looking for snowplowing contractors. Some hosts do not allow the use of subdomains, so wanted to mention that if it is something that you might see yourself needing when building your business website.

Matt


----------



## larold83 (Jan 1, 2009)

thank you and i didn't know that about the sub domains, and i was thinking of doin that but i realy havn't had the time getting ready for the snow storm this weekend i just got done cindering a driveway yesterday that i didn't get to plow cuz of my light situation well since thats fixed plow on. just picked up another customer today its kind of a two swipe in town parking lot by his house and garage i'm gonna thow some cinders down as well. the township is gonna hate me but i pay taxes


----------



## Frenchie (Apr 17, 2007)

Pictures were great. You have some grammatical errors here and there. Otherwise, I'd say you are on the right track!


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey Larold83,

I have a question. I noticed on your FAQ page, you mention to contact you for a free estimate. Well the "contact" link takes you to a site that also offers snow removal services. I have to guess that it is also your site, yet it would be very confusing to any new customers when being routed to another website. Plus if that is your site that the contact link takes me to, why not just use that website? If that is not your website, then you might want to make it top priority to remove that contact link ASAP. 


Matt


----------



## larold83 (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah fixed it overlooked it i thaught i made sure my links went but stupid mistakes i just took some pics of the one property i take care of i will take more on thursday of the other propertys and put them inplace of the pics on the site


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Looks good. Proof read it one more time. I found two mistakes for sure real quick.


----------

